# connexion internet ps3 sur port ethernet macbook



## lesportas (30 Décembre 2007)

bonjour à tous,

voila, j'ai mon macbook connecté en wifi sur ma freebox, mais ma playstation 3 est trop loin pour la relier a la freebox; je voudrai donc partager ma connexion internet avec le macbook et la ps3, mais en cablant la ps3 au port ethernet de mon macbook, mais etant completement ignard en ce qui concerne ce genre de manip, quelqu'un aurait il une solution a me proposer, en me donnant pas a pas, la demarche a suivre pour configurer ma freebox (si necessaire), mon macbook et ma ps3.

en attendant une reponse, je vous souhaite a tous de bonnes fetes de fin d'annee.


----------



## djm (30 Décembre 2007)

active le partage internet sur ton macbook et configure le partage via le port airport au port éthernet.


----------



## lesportas (30 Décembre 2007)

merci pour cette reponse, mais sans vouloir abuser, peux tu me donner la marche a suivre pas a pas :rose: , pour tout ca, s'il te plait, car pour ce qui est des "reseaux" et tout ce qui s'en rapproche, je pedale vraiment dans la semoule;

merci d'avance


----------



## lesportas (31 Décembre 2007)

voila je pense avoir reussi, car la ps3 obtient bien son adresse ip, mais j'ai un probleme de DNS, j'ai pourtant mit les DNS fournis par free, mais y a rien a faire


----------



## lesportas (31 Décembre 2007)

la ps3 me dit : "ERREUR DNS 80710102";

quelqu'un aurai t'il la soluce?


----------



## djm (1 Janvier 2008)

essaie avec l'ip de la freebox en DNS .


----------



## lesportas (1 Janvier 2008)

en primaire ou en secondaire, ou les 2?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Janvier 2008)

essaie déjà en primaire


----------



## lesportas (2 Janvier 2008)

d'accord merci j'essaie ca des ce soir


----------



## lesportas (3 Janvier 2008)

, ca marche pas


----------

